# Another dust collector system question....



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I may be needing to add a commercial DC system to a well equipped shop.
Anybody know who I might need to consider to help design this system? This is NOT a hobby shop. No HF DCs on this job.
Bill


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

While I would be the last guy to recommend Oneida for anything, they do have a design group to help with such things. When I had a day job we had to have huge air evacuation systems designed (these had 30 horsepower blowers) and had our engineering contractors do it. Grizzly has some design support, but I'm not sure it's the caliber of work you may be needing.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have had limited experience with Oneida, but it has all been favorable. In June I was ready to buy a new system, but discussed my issues with one of their technicians. He suggested a few low cost things I could do to improve my current system. I tried them and they worked. Probably saved me about $1500. Give them a call.


----------



## DustPipe (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Bill, I work for Dustpipe.com and we manufacture, design and install all variations of dust collectors. With some simple measurements we can provide you with an Auto-Cad of an optimum dust collection system for your shop. We make collectors from 3 hp up to half a million dollar 400 hp systems. We are a smaller company than those mentioned above, which In my opinion allows us to better serve and more quickly respond to what you might need.

We have done every California Closets co. , Closets by Design, Monarch, Alcan Baltek, and thousands of smaller shops.

Check out our websites at dustpipe.com, dusttech.com or dustcollectionbags.com

We also just developed a filter box that is modular and easily allows for expansion, we've already sold several but they have yet to be added to the site.

You can even reach the owner of the company direct, on his cell phone, 24/7 - 781-389-4087 - Bryan

or give our office a call at 877-322-0070


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You may want to read this:

http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/saw_dust_collection.shtml


----------



## DustPipe (Oct 12, 2012)

I would strongly recommend speaking with professionals and not following the advice of these "DIY" writeups. A professional dust collection company should be more than happy to help answer any questions you may have, be it a home shop or commercial shop, without even making a purchase. Find out how to do it the correct way, as if money was no object and THEN figure out what you can accomodate. Piecing together parts because you got a good deal on them, usually ends in more compromises being made than otherwise paying the same money for a professionally designed system. I have seen too many people spend money trying to do it the cheap/quick way only to realize later it doesn't work/always breaks/wastes heat/wastes employee time etc.


----------

